

WHY IS OUR SOLAR SYSTEM FLAT? - vecio
http://degreed.com/blog/solar-system-flat/

======
jesusmichael
flat relative to what? the median of the sun? from what angle?

~~~
valarauca1
If you watch the video, which I'm guessing you didn't, because it answered
your question.

Basically the question boils down to, when a lot of things orbit the same
center of mass, why do their orbits all roughly align to the same plane?

~~~
jesusmichael
I understand that the conservation of angular momentum amplifies any initial
tiny spin... however... I was commenting on the fact that the sun also
demonstrates precession and itself traveling thru the milky way... so the
point of anything being flat is relative to what? when?

